# CO2 Talk! Help info me up!



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Alright so i'm a total noob when it comes to Co2. Couple nights ago coming home I found a beer tap connected to a keg out in the back alley.. LOL well it was connected to a CO2 Tank.

Heres the specs, about 22" high 7" wide Two gauges for 0-160 PSI and for 0-2000 order gas 


The sticker on the tank says 



Carbon 
Dioxide
UN 1013 Green Diamond sticker with small CO2 paintball looking shape with number 2, ALIGAL Beverage 
CO2 Air Liquid 
Food Quaity 



Always hear how it's a [email protected]!#$ to fill up CO2 tank so I was wondering if this could be rigged up with some attachments to run for Aquarium purpose ?? 


Thanks a million!

Phil


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Finders keepers!

But in response to your question, yes, totally.

Plenty of info on this forum about how to set up a CO2 injection system for a regular CO2 tank. Most retailers have kits (regulator/diffuser) that you hook up, and BAM, ready to go. You may have to go get the tank filled/swapped locally if it's empty or running low.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

You may need to re-certify the CO2 tank first. There should be a date on the tank.


----------

